# xhci_hcd for pci-e help please  [solved]

## cwc

How do I enable Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd ?

# dmesg | grep -i xhci 

yeild nothing

I posted a previous post in reference to the USB PCI-e controller

03:00.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 10)

But I have been able to use it using the sysresccd usb but not on my OS.

uname -a

Linux ciclo 4.4.39-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Mar 2 20:59:52 PST 2017 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-4350 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

lspci -v  from my OS

03:00.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

	Subsystem: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller

	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 25, NUMA node 0

	Memory at fe100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Memory at fe111000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Memory at fe110000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=8 Masked-

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

On my machine using the sysresccd

03:00.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic Device 1100 (rev 10) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

	Subsystem: Fresco Logic Device 1100

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

	Memory at fe100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Memory at fe111000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Memory at fe110000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

I did get ther kenel .conf from systemrccd

https://pastebin.com/6U8zEj7A

from sysresccd

```

root@sysresccd /root % dmesg | grep -i xhci 

[    1.830681] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.831092] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    1.831929] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 72 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.831934] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 73 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.831937] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 74 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.831940] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 75 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.831942] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 76 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.833018] usb usb8: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.833402] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.55-std440-amd64 xhci_hcd

[    1.834152] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    1.834153] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    1.834961] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.835345] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    1.837049] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.837413] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.55-std440-amd64 xhci_hcd

[    1.838187] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    1.838188] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    3.233493] usb 8-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   92.566781] usb 8-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

root@sysresccd /root % lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

acpi_cpufreq           16536  0 

mperf                  12401  1 acpi_cpufreq

crc32_pclmul           12483  0 

crc32c_intel           16568  0 

ghash_clmulni_intel    12523  0 

eeepc_wmi              12390  0 

asus_wmi               20682  1 eeepc_wmi

sparse_keymap          12655  1 asus_wmi

rfkill                 17397  1 asus_wmi

microcode              20762  0 

serio_raw              12439  0 

edac_core              40679  0 

edac_mce_amd           16704  0 

shpchp                 29571  0 

sp5100_tco             12437  0 

fam15h_power           12437  0 

k10temp                12437  0 

i2c_piix4              12437  0 

raid10                 41135  0 

raid456                61659  0 

async_raid6_recov      12505  1 raid456

async_pq               12534  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              12481  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_memcpy           12388  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               12624  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  28846  0 

raid0                  16515  0 

multipath              12390  0 

linear                 12390  0 

nouveau               739694  2 

usb_storage            51089  1 

ttm                    54178  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         39075  1 nouveau

drm                   205516  4 ttm,drm_kms_helper,nouveau

r8169                  49389  0 

mii                    12678  1 r8169

i2c_algo_bit           12477  1 nouveau

i2c_core               22338  5 drm,i2c_piix4,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,nouveau

mxm_wmi                12516  1 nouveau

video                  16668  2 nouveau,asus_wmi

wmi                    12741  3 mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi

```

----------

## cyberhoffman

```
grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## cwc

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

I get a positive results:

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

I'm comparing the sysrc .conf  and mine to see the differences.

It's a research project at this point.

----------

## roarinelk

 *cwc wrote:*   

>  *cyberhoffman wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

You also need to set  CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

----------

## cwc

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

>  *cwc wrote:*    *cyberhoffman wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Got it.  All is good!

fdisk -l | grep sdd

Disk /dev/sdd: 1.9 GiB, 2003828736 bytes, 3913728 sectors

/dev/sdd1       1948285285 3650263507 1701978223 811.6G 6e unknown

/dev/sdd2                0          0          0     0B 74 unknown

/dev/sdd4         28049408   28049848        441 220.5K  0 Empty

https://pastebin.com/buxjDfD4

----------

